# Lemon tetra with red/brown spot on its tail



## swk (May 8, 2012)

Hi,
Since last week one of my lemon tetra started showing red spots/sores on his tail and body. I have quarantined the tetra and treating it with anti-bacterial medicine. for last two days it looked like he is getting better but today I am seeing one more new red spot on his body.

I have posted few picture of him, kindly some one help me identifying the disease so that we can help him with cure.

















He is alone in the quarantine tank for last 3 days, its a 12 litre tank
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite/Nitrate - I don't have the test kit
Ph - I don't have the test kit
quarantine tank has a 3W HOB filter and it has no decorations nor the live plants
I do a 75% water change daily.

here is the new pictures after 2 days of treatement with anti-bacterial medicine, looks like he is getting better, but still I am not sure about my diagnose. he is still breathing faster and not completely closing his mouth during the breath cycle. He is active but not showing intrest to food, so occasionaly I am using holiday food at very small quantity may be 2g or 5g


----------



## prinmel (Jun 16, 2010)

Whenever my fish get anything I use Melafix and Pimafix by API. Together those two treat fungal infections and both internal and external bacterial infections.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

prinmel said:


> Whenever my fish get anything I use Melafix and Pimafix by API. Together those two treat fungal infections and both internal and external bacterial infections.


I trust seachem more than API with aquarium products other than test kits.

I just ordered a bottle of *Seachem Laboratories Paraguard*. I'll let you know how it works.


----------

